

Watch 'The Daily Show' review a camera phone in 2004 - digitalcreate
http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/15/6153841/daily-show-camera-phone-review

======
digitalcreate
The final line still rings true: "So there you have it," says Helms. "The
camera cell phone. Another example of technology's amazing power to improve
your quality of life at the expense of everyone else's."

